# Driftwood?



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

How long do you have to boil it for?


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Did you collect it or buy it? If you bought it from a reputable place you shouldnt' even have to boil it. If you do just enough to make it sink.

If you collected it, there's different opinions. IMHO as long as the boiling water has made it throughout the wood (to the core) you should be fine. I've seen articles online describe boiling for 6 hours or more... A salt laden boil will also increase the temp of the water. Also make sure you boil, dump the water, boil, dump, boil, dump a few times as well so you aren't just boiling with tea.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

blixem said:


> Did you collect it or buy it? If you bought it from a reputable place you shouldnt' even have to boil it. If you do just enough to make it sink.
> 
> If you collected it, there's different opinions. IMHO as long as the boiling water has made it throughout the wood (to the core) you should be fine. I've seen articles online describe boiling for 6 hours or more... A salt laden boil will also increase the temp of the water. Also make sure you boil, dump the water, boil, dump, boil, dump a few times as well so you aren't just boiling with tea.



Ok thnx man


----------

